# Delta Drill press model 17-950-L



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi everyone. I found this drill press on sale on craigs list for $350. It is 1 1/2 yrs old and looks brand new. Does anyone have any experience with this drill press or input on whether it would be a good buy or not? Thanks!


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

Now that I look closer there is a small amt of rust, but nothing major. Still looks nice…


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

A link to the advertisment and/or a picture of the machine would help us with appraisals.

Ive never owned/used that machine, but I am somewhat familiar with it. 
-It has a large table which can be raised/lowered with a R/P crank. Nice. 
-1/2 hp motor. OK.
-3 7/8 quill travel. Sorta whimpy for a machine this size. 4" travel would be the least I'd want, but 3 7/8 should be adequate 95% of the time. 
- Laser aim doohickey. These are worthless marketing gimmicks in my opinon. But its doesn't hinder the machine in any way.

Assuming its in really good shape $350 is probably on the high side of reasonable. They retailed for $450ish. If its truly 1.5 years old, $100 off retail might be ok- if you really like the model. I'd offer $275 and if the seller turns you down, I'd head to Lowes, with a 10% off coupon, and buy the Porter Cable Drill Press they sell. Its slighty smaller, but has a more powerful motor and a full 4" quill travel. It has all the bells n' whistles of the Delta but its brand new with a warranty.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.mikestools.com/17-950l-Delta-16-1-2-Crosshair-Laser-Drill-Press.aspx
This is the only link I can find that has the original price. If I could find somewhere that it retailed for $450 I would def. ask for a lower price. The ad says they paid $600 for it, but b/c the model is no longer available anywhere, I am having trouble trying to find the prices of a new one. Thanks for your input, that helps alot!


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I have never owned a drill press before so I really don't know what alot of the specifications mean. I made a sand paper tote the other day and drilled the holes for the dowel, then had to use a hammer to get the dowel through both holes b/c I apparently didn't hold the the drill straight. I have been wanting a drill press, but that was when a decided I needed one sooner rather than later lol


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I have this drill press and like it overall. The table doesn't adjust side to side as easily as Delta makes it out to seem but does adjust angle front to back easily. The angle markers are easy to adjust and easy to read. Speed adjustment is fairly quick and easy in my opinion but I don't have experience with other presses. Although quill stroke isn't the longest the depth stop is a fairly easy thing to figure out and is really well designed. I believe I only paid about 400.00 for mine on clearance from HD.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

IMHO, not worth it.
If it was $200, then definitely. But it's not much more of a drill press than the porter cable that's at Lowe's for $300 new with a warranty.

In fact, the PC is the press that replaced that one at Lowe's.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm really glad you guys brought that to my attention b/c I was going to buy the delta tomorrow, but after checking out the porter cable I am going with that instead. Not only is it new and $150 less, it also has a bigger motor, further quill travel, and has over 40 great reviews with maybe one bad. Glad I asked before I bought!!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Try to get a coupon; either cut out a HF 20%off one item coupon from one of the mags (better chance they'll accept it if it's not a printed coupon) or go the post office and get a change of address packet; it has a 10% off coupon in it.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

great idea thank you! i love using coupons and getting good sales, but can never find tool coupons…


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

by HF you mean harbor freight? will lowes accept their coupon?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Yep, HF. Whether or not they accept it seems to be a store-by-store thing.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Some will, none that I've gone to in the rochester, auburn, oswego area has accepted the coupon but then they've also refused to price match other lowes that were semi-local. Others have had far more success then me.


----------



## 303Woodwork (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow! That was quite a bargain, eh?
The Delta 17-950L is out of stock at the moment at Amazon, but I recall it being significantly more expensive than $350…

Good find!


----------

